# Need someone to take me under there wing for my vmc



## mkeller (Feb 28, 2014)

Hello, new member.  Just picked up a 94 milltronics p6.(still on trailer) Looking to power it in my shed off of my 220.  After reading abunch of posts about this here is my question.   Is it as easy as just buying a 10 horse rotary phase converter off of e bay?  My motor is 7.5 hp so I figured a 10 hp rpc should be suffecent.  Question number 2 I have a Cincinati toolmaster mill with a 1.5 horse motor.  Can I run it off of the the same 10 hp rpc or do I need another smaller one for the mill.  They will not be run at the same time.
Thanks for all advise.
Mike


----------



## xalky (Feb 28, 2014)

mkeller said:


> Hello, new member.  Just picked up a 94 milltronics p6.(still on trailer) Looking to power it in my shed off of my 220.  After reading abunch of posts about this here is my question.   Is it as easy as just buying a 10 horse rotary phase converter off of e bay?  My motor is 7.5 hp so I figured a 10 hp rpc should be suffecent.  Question number 2 I have a Cincinati toolmaster mill with a 1.5 horse motor.  Can I run it off of the the same 10 hp rpc or do I need another smaller one for the mill.  They will not be run at the same time.
> Thanks for all advise.
> Mike


 Yes, you should be able to run them both simultaneously if you wanted to. You can run the smaller motor on the 10hp RPC solo too. No problem. I have a 3hp RPC here and I've run my lathe and my mill simultaneously even though they are both 2 hp motors. It runs because I'm not pushing the upper HP limits on the motors.

Marcel


----------



## righto88 (Feb 28, 2014)

Yes you should be ok using that set up.


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 28, 2014)

I agree with the with the other guys, that set up should work fine.

Nice machine!!!


----------



## vapremac (Feb 28, 2014)

Mkeller,

  With a 10 HP RPC it will be plenty sufficient for your needs. A general rule of thumb for
an RPC is the horsepower of the rotary phase converter needs to be at least equal to or
greater than the largest horsepower motor you intend on powering.
 Once its up and running at full rpm there should be no issue in powering both machines
simultaneously at full load.
RPC's can be rather pricey ,why not build your own ? I have built a pile of them for people,
some of them years ago and they're still spinning away, not as scary to build as one might
think.
  If I can help let me know.

William


----------



## mkeller (Feb 28, 2014)

I am all about saving cash where I can as I need vises tooling and holders yet.  However I am pretty ignorant when it comes to electrical.   I can wire a house but not sure about a rpc.  Poss could do it with some hand holding.  I would imagine that the motor would be the expensive part, what would I need?


----------



## xalky (Feb 28, 2014)

mkeller said:


> I am all about saving cash where I can as I need vises tooling and holders yet.  However I am pretty ignorant when it comes to electrical.   I can wire a house but not sure about a rpc.  Poss could do it with some hand holding.  I would imagine that the motor would be the expensive part, what would I need?


If your good enough to wire a house, then this shouldn't be a problem. You probably want to start with a used 10hp 3 phase motor. And You'll need some capacitors. I was gonna build one but I found a used, nearly new, RPC before I found a used motor. So, i never did it.

Someone here should be able to point you towards plans and pictures.


----------



## vapremac (Feb 28, 2014)

Like Xalky stated if you can wire a house you won't have a problem wiring up an RPC.

Any electric motor repair shops in your area ? Good place to start ,a lot of people bring in
motors for repair, once they get the repair quote over the phone they never come back to
pick them up ,never understood why. I have picked up some excellent 3 phase motors
for just the cost of repair parts ,all because the customer failed to pick it up a year earlier.

 You'll need some capacitors ,enough to equal around 175+- microfarads (MFD),more than
likely the MFD will have to be tweaked to bring the voltage up or down on the third leg.

 Other than that all of the remaining hardware can be purchased from one of the big
hardware stores.

  The last one I built ,was with a totally rebuilt 5hp leesson  motor (one where the customer
never returned to pick it up) with all of the necessary components for right at $170.00.
That doesn't include all of the wire going to the machines or from the panel box. I certainly
didn't sell it for that price though.

 William


----------



## toag (Feb 28, 2014)

Mike,
Since it is still on the trailer your best bet is to drive that milltronics down here to ohio, and i'll take it off your hands!

Joking aside, nice grab.  Does your milltronics use dynapath delta 20 or 40 controls?
a 10hp converter should run it fine, as it will start with very little spindle load.  For hard starts figure 75% to 50% less hp.

Miltronics still made in MN  http://milltronics.net/ and you can call the factory with the serial number, they should give you wiring schematics, service history (that they know of) etc.  pretty good factory support.


----------



## mkeller (Feb 28, 2014)

Ok we'll try and build a rpc.  Ill start with looking for a 10 hp 3 phase motor and then well go for from there.
Toag you should have spoke up sooner as we picked it up TN and had to trailer it 10 hours, im not about to do that again.
mike


----------



## toag (Feb 28, 2014)

well that's my luck)


----------



## mkeller (Mar 2, 2014)

starting to find a few 10 hp motors what voltage should it have


----------



## John Hasler (Mar 2, 2014)

mkeller said:


> starting to find a few 10 hp motors what voltage should it have



Same as the motor you want to run.


----------



## mkeller (Mar 2, 2014)

thanks

- - - Updated - - -

230/460 sound correct?


----------



## xalky (Mar 2, 2014)

mkeller said:


> 230/460 sound correct?


Yes, it can be wired for either/or. That should work fine.


----------



## Rob G. (Mar 4, 2014)

I'll be following this because I need a phase converter also. I take it the capasitors are 220vac. Also how many do you need? 


Rob


----------



## mkeller (Mar 6, 2014)

Ok I have two motor options for making the convertor, looking for input on which motor to get.
both 10 hp

motor 1 3450rpm 208 volt

motor 2 1750 rpm 230/460


----------



## mkeller (Aug 4, 2015)

update, ended up getting in over my head on the rfc, so I bought one 
https://www.northamericaphaseconverters.com/shop/category/pro-line-rotary-phase-converters/
its been working wonderfull powering my vmc and my air compreessor


----------

